# Miksa update 11.5 weeks



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

He continues being adorable. (lol, aren`t they all). sleeps in his crate like an angel, very few whining, mostly when hungry. Sits in front of the door before it gets open (seen Bende doing it, so figured it most be cool). knows very well where the chews and adult toys are, hha, vizslas must have been created in a doggy toys r us. also that if he sits when his kibble gets poured into his bowl, he will get some pieces handfed and he loves that. He knows that the bowl only will be put down in the crate which we call home. loves baby carrots, gets 2 per day, no other treats at this point. He is not as much of an eager eater as Bende was but has improved a lot. Have been out with us last weekend at a dock diving event and he was amazing: slept the same way in his crate as at home and got lots of socialization when awake (we are very careful where we put him down as he only had one immunization yet). loves to swim. retrieves toys on the ground and from the pool. teething heavily, so most of the needle bites relate to wanting to get his gums massaged and then he is fine. also likes when someone holds a chew for him, i call myself Professional Chew Holder (PCH), got my certification from Bende. when he is tired and we take him out from his crate he hugs our neck like a little baby and gives kisses or just puts his head onto your neck. 
this weekend want to test quail wing with him, very excited about it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He sounds, and looks adorable.
Puppies are just to much fun!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Soooooo.....he has bed privileges at night? :wink


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

he is adorable and learns super fast, just as Bende has always done. He has the privilege to have 2 crates: he likes to have a wired one during the day and it is in breakfast room right next to Bende`s. Then his travel crate is his nighttime crate and that one is being brought in during the night to the master bedroom, next to our bed and he settles during the night very quickly in that. Bende sleeps on the bed with parents, often even crawling under the cover. Well, at some point i am sure Miksa will discover that parent`s bed is more exciting for the night than crate, that will be another chapter in our history, may need a bigger bed, lol
sometimes i wake up and get a shiver thinking that we almost said no as we were thinking that it is not there right time for an addition. we would have missed out big time and i am so glad someone from above led us to make the right decision and make the space.


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi Gabica,
I am also a PCH for our V pup Lazser. He is 8+ weeks old. 

He doesn't really show interest in water. I have a kiddie pool in the yard for him and we have brought him to a nearby creek. Any suggestions on getting him swimming?


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

spiraling said:


> Hi Gabica,
> I am also a PCH for our V pup Lazser. He is 8+ weeks old.
> 
> He doesn't really show interest in water. I have a kiddie pool in the yard for him and we have brought him to a nearby creek. Any suggestions on getting him swimming?




I have two ponds on my property and my 11-month old V didn't take to water right away. About the 5-6 month he got curious and literally started to dip his paws in and the a few days later got the courage to go in. Once he got acclimated to going in he's been a swimmer ever since. It various and just takes time for them to get curious enough, at least from my experience this past spring. They will learn to swim on their own in most instances.

Give it some time and don't force it....let them go at their own speed. If you really are pining for quicker results look locally at training facilities that have swim classes. Mine has it and it's $25/hr. I was just ready to begin classes and then he jumped into the ponds.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

My experience has been that parents being in the pool, splashing water and having fund with toys is a great energizer for the pup to get in. our pool got ready when Bende was almost 5 months old (texas tax day flood has delayed it) and Bende first was nervous around it, wanting me to get out with any method. Costed us a whole new marigold garden he pulled out to get me out of the pool, but i resisted and mom`s boy ended up jumping in from the side to get to me. he became a professional dock diver at 1 year old and competes at nationals, goes into lakes when it is 40 F outside and has a coat on!

Miksa was lucky as he came to a a ready pool. He stepped into the shallow part first and enjoyed it with lots of mom splashing and throwing toys around the shallow area. at some point he stepped out to the part which was deeper for him, first submarined, then came up and started swimming. we practiced every day in the first weekend around 3 rounds of how to get in and out, get toys out and then chew time in my lap on the pool furniture. increased pool time gradually, and by now he goes further in, follows me too, but he does not do a full length pool lap yet. 

so my advice is to go slow, keep it playful and positive, see pup`s body language and get them follow u in, just as they follow u on the grass or in the house. once they get a hang of it, they start building their owns stamina and improve at an incredible speed.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What a handsome little guy! I'm glad to hear things are going well and to see that he's already discovered the most comfortable spot outside(and inside, I'm sure)--I think it's a breed trait.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I have yet to decide which one is my favorite part of the variety of vizsla traits as i am so much in love with this breed. whether it is the velcroing (new word we created for them), their playfulness, running full speed on the field, pointing birds, or their problem solving skills (Bende at 6 month old during a meet and greet at a daycare ended up opening a wired crate from the outside as it was full of toys and he got bored with our yapping.). Not to mention their beauty.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I truly think its their silly traits that I love best. Others have called it spaz, but I look at it as tons of personality. 
The breed known for the Elvis face lip curl.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we call the Elvis face lip curl Sassy Mouth, but may borrow the expression from you


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

That's a good lookin pup! I wish I could go back to the puppy days to take more pics & videos. It goes by sooo quick!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

spiraling said:


> Hi Gabica,
> I am also a PCH for our V pup Lazser. He is 8+ weeks old.
> 
> He doesn't really show interest in water. I have a kiddie pool in the yard for him and we have brought him to a nearby creek. Any suggestions on getting him swimming?


Ah, you're new to V's! There's little doubt he feels insulted by the "Kiddie pool".....

At 8 weeks he's new to the world, so swimming might be a bit too much just yet, maybe next year. You can try to take him in the real water...like a proper lake or pond!....in your arms so he feels safe and gets the hang of it.


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

gingerling said:


> Ah, you're new to V's! There's little doubt he feels insulted by the "Kiddie pool".....


Haha - never thought of that!


We have a pond across the street and a proper dive dock not far away. The water will get cold soon, so I want to get him interested now while I can, although he may not get a proper swim this season. I sit in the pool and put him in with me and pet him for just a bit and play with a toy, then lift him out. Each time he seems to like it a bit better. 



They are such fun pups!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

they are fun pups and adults . i would be careful with cold water unless the pup is confident and wants to go in by himself. it can cause a bad experience which will be hard to overcome later. by any chance u have a facility which offers swim with your dog possibility? those usually are great places to start young pups too.


----------

